# Table of risk - When a doctor orders a mri



## grandmacora (Sep 11, 2012)

When a doctor orders a mri where does that fall under the risk and complications and/or morbibity or mortality for picking the correct level for medical decision making ???  I know it should fall under diagnostic procedures ordered but which one ??? Our docs order alot of mri's also where would a injecion fall under moderate ??? Thanks so much


----------



## maf (Sep 11, 2012)

*Table of Risk*

MRIs fall into radiology 7000 codes under diagnostic procedures ordered. That is just one component of the table of risk -there is presenting problems and management options as well that could be counted if performed or noted.


----------

